# Echo CS-590 Chainsaw Wont Start



## chainy (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi All,

I wanted to make a post because I am having some trouble getting my Echo CS-590 chainsaw to run (2 years old). I like to think I am fairly decent mechanically but I can't seem to get the saw to run. I will give a rundown of what I have done so far and the troubleshooting I have performed.

Context: Saw was running fine last year, won't start this year. Wasn't winterized (carb right)

-Drained old fuel out of the tank
-Pulled carb, did a full clean with carb cleaner. Blew out all jets and inlets. Gaskets seemed fine and pliable.
-Replaced spark plug
-Saw does have a spark when pulled and tested on metal
-Saw does kick and run when fuel is poured into the sparkplug/carb intake.
-Ensured saw is not flooded - dried out cylinder and tried to fire again.
-Cleaned spark arrestor
-Compression seems fine when I do the pull starter test, pull start can hold the weight of the saw.
-Gas tank does seal and pressure when air is blown into the fuel line and fuel comes out of the line
-Replaced fuel filter

Saw doesn't want to run on its own. Based on my troubleshooting, it must be a fuel issue. When I open the carb it does seem like it's getting fuel into it but obviously won't run. I have ordered new gaskets to replace in the carb but honestly the gaskets "seem" fine.

Is there anything I am missing here, any tips or troubleshooting I am missing?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup the carb cleaner ate the diaphram in the carb and made it go hard.
been there done that!!
do a new carb or a carb kit depending on what is lower cost.

I laugh these days as some carbs are only 20.00!!
no kidding!!
not worth the trouble to put in a 16.00 carb kit!!
LOL!!


----------



## chainy (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback, just to clarify, I didn't use any carb cleaner on the diaphrams. I pulled all the gaskets before using the cleaner and did not spray any cleaner in before taking it apart.

When I pulled it open again to do another clean the diaphragm seems flexible still and not hard as I have seen online in videos but again I'm no expert!

The carb is a question unless I found the wrong sites were over a 100$ versus the 20$ carb rebuild kit. I hope once I toss the new kit in it works but I have a sinking feeling it might be something else!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you might take a look down the bore and make sure the cyl and rings are not trashed...
compression test would be good to do!!
click here for the test gear page
or they have them on the rental tool plan at oreillys.
free if you take them back!

is this a 2 cycle?
or 4 cycle?

if it is 2 cycle what oil did you use for the mix oil?
we like the new stihl synthetic mix oil for all of the saws and trimmers.
it just works well for us.

as long as the crews use the mixed fuel in the 2 cycle gear!!
lol!
10 min at high speed with gas only in a 2 cycle will smoke a good cyl and ring set!
20 min rod and bearings!!

on plain gas;
i saw a new $1200.00 cut off saw trashed that way!! started to run slow.
yea I spoke out!! and stated do not do it!!
it was the saws owner... and quote "it will be ok"
shaking my head.....
and 20 min later....
and my reply was a john boy response "HOW DID THAT GO?"
and had a good laugh!!
and wished i had done a video of that!!
you cannot make better tv than that!!


----------



## chainy (Oct 26, 2020)

Great points, it's a 2 stroke. We use Stihl oil to mix. We run the same mix in our trimmers and leaf blowers. I might need to pickup a compression tester. But based on the "tests" with the pull cord method it seems fine.

It also fires up if I put fuel mix down the carb throat, would that mean I have good compression.

Its gotta be a fuel issue, getting the carb rebuild kit today but just want to make sure I've checked everything else.


----------



## RudyBob (Jun 12, 2020)

Does the saw have "idle" "fast" and "slow" carb adjustment capability? I didn't see that mentioned. If so then the manual will have how to set them to a base position and adjust from there if it starts


----------



## chainy (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi Rudy,

My second time cleaning the carb I took out the adjustment screws to try and clean out that passage. I found a manual online for my saw and put them back to factory specs after taking off the tamper resistant screws.

Hopefully I have the high and low back to where the saw will simply start then I can adjust more finely.


----------



## chainy (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi All,

Just replaced the gaskets in the carb and did another clean and a full blow through with compressed air. Still no start. I tried to run some fuel through the carb throat to see if that would get it going but still no go. It sputters and runs for less than a second but wont get fuel on its own.

It does seem to be dripping fuel/chain oil, is there any chance this saw is super flooded or anything like that? I don't think so since when I put a little fuel down the carb it kicks on.

Ive tried with air filter and no air filter and I swapped out old and new plugin after I rebuilt the carb.

I am thinking it must be an impulse situation? How do I explore that?


----------



## chainy (Oct 26, 2020)

The only thing I can think of - this is my father in law's saw and he cuts ice with it for a yearly polar bear dip. I know probably the worst thing you can do to a saw, could that be something that caused this issue?


----------



## RudyBob (Jun 12, 2020)

Yours is a difficult situation. My saw was very flooded and I did not know at the time that was the problem with my no start. I pulled the muffler, ran the piston all the way up after I removed the spark plug and let it sit for three days to insure best I could that it was dry. That worked for me. Some guys do NO choke and pull the starter rope 30 times in a row to dry it up. After I got it started I fiddled with the idle and fast screws. Good Luck and keep searching


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

or the fast method of clearing a flood is removing the spark plug and use a thin air wand in the chamber.
works for us.

did you replace the fuel pump diaphragm in the carb?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 30, 2015)

I have the same saw. One time early on when trying to start it I forgot to flip the ignition switch to ON. It flooded and would not start. Since then that switch is the first thing I verify and have had no problems since. 

My point is I think this model floods very easily. 

I wish I could be of more help for your issue.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

try a new carb...
it could be a hidden issue deep in the casting.
see if stens has a replacement for the oem carb.
they have a good product line of carbs.
and i like the carb kits they have.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

oh yea!
nothing worse than a saw that will not start in the cold!! lol!
burrr!


----------



## Woodchopper (Sep 22, 2021)

chainy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wanted to make a post because I am having some trouble getting my Echo CS-590 chainsaw to run (2 years old). I like to think I am fairly decent mechanically but I can't seem to get the saw to run. I will give a rundown of what I have done so far and the troubleshooting I have performed.
> 
> ...


Did you check filter in the fuel tank?


----------



## Mt.Power (Aug 11, 2021)

OP, if you think you are having problems now, try getting one of these to start above 6000 ft. The ones in California simply will not do it for long. They go out of tuning and flood. I took mine back after 6 months of bitching and a new carb. The dealer is selling mine now on consignment. 

But then I bought a Stihl and it would NEVER start at 6000 ft. Took it back right away and got a full refund. The guy who sold me the Echo at Ace Hardware said he was getting out of the chain saw business for this reason. They are being legislated into non-working junk by the state.


----------

